# ABC way of Saying Great Job...



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

In this game you need to think of different ways to offer praise other than saying, "Good job!"   The first person starts by thinking of a word that starts with A, the next person B and so on.  

I'll start:

A - Amazing
B - Bravo
C- Congrats!


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Dandy Job...

E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2019)

Excellent Performance

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Fantastic

G


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

Good work

H


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Hooray

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Impeccable

J


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)

Job well done

K


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2020)

Kudos!

L


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2020)

Lights Out!

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2020)

*Magnifico!

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

Nice!!

O


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2020)

Over the top!

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)

Perfection

Q


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 8, 2020)

Quite Amazing
R


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2020)

Right On!

S


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 8, 2020)

Superb

T


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2020)

Totally cool!

U


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2020)

Uplifting!

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 9, 2020)

Very Special Job Done

W


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2020)

Well that great

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2020)

You rock!

Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Appealing Job

B


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2020)

*Big *accomplishment *!

C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Couldn't Have Done it Better Myself...

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 7, 2020)

Devine

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Excellent

F


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2020)

Deserves a trophy!

E


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2020)

oops^^^sorry.

F

First class!

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Good For You, Splendid Job


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2020)

H

Have yourself something to celebrate that!

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

It's Perfect

J


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2020)

Just right!

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Keep working at it, You are improving Big Time!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2020)

Looking Good!

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 10, 2020)

Marvellous!


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 20, 2020)

Noice

O


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2020)

Outstanding!

P


----------



## chic (Mar 23, 2020)

A Okay.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2020)

Priceless!

Q/ R


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Quite the Improvement!!

R


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2020)

Really nice job!

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Stunning

T


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2020)

Time well worth spent!

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)

Under control, you are doing it!

V


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2020)

Verrrry Good!  

W


----------



## Lashann (Apr 28, 2020)

*Way to go!

X or Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

You've certainly done well today

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2020)

A-Plus !

B


----------



## tinytn (Apr 29, 2020)

*Beautiful work!

C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)

Congrats, Doing Well...

D


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2020)

Didn't expect it to turn out *so* well!

E


----------



## tinytn (May 1, 2020)

*Excellent Job !

f*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 2, 2020)

Fantastic

G


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2020)

GOLL ~ Leeeee !

H


----------



## mike4lorie (May 4, 2020)

Hurray!


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2020)

Incredible!

J


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Just Beautiful Work!

K


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

Keep it up!

L


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2020)

*Loverly!

M*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Marvellous

N


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2020)

NOVEL !

O


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Out of this World

P


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2020)

Prize-Worthy!

Q/ R


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2020)

*Quality!

R*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Really, Really Cool Work

S


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

Swell!

T


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

That is so Sufficient

U


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2020)

Upping your salary!


V


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2020)

*Very much appreciated!*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 18, 2020)

Well done

X/Y


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

Xtra Hard work I see

Y


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

You did it!

Z ?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Zealous Work

A


----------



## peramangkelder (May 20, 2020)

Bewdy Mate

C


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

Cutting Edge!

D


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2020)

*Done Good !!

E*


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

*Every*body'll want one!

F


----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)

Fine Job

G


----------



## peramangkelder (May 21, 2020)

Good Onya

H


----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2020)

*Huzzah!

I*


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2020)

*In*describable !

J


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Just what the doctor ordered!!

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 4, 2020)

Keep On Keeping On

L


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2020)

Lolla Palooza!

M


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2020)

Made my day!  

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2020)

*Not too shabby!

O*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2020)

Okay Doky 

P


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2020)

Practical and Economical!

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2020)

Quite good
R


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2020)

Rates High in _my_ book!

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2020)

Superior ..

T


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

Top Job!

U


----------



## joybelle (Jun 22, 2020)

Bonza


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2020)

U

Unparalleled!

V


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 26, 2020)

Very Kind Of You

W


----------



## chic (Jun 26, 2020)

an oldie from the movies -

Good show!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

W

Well done and much appreciated!

X/ Y


----------



## Lashann (Jul 6, 2020)

*You did it!!

Z/A*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 6, 2020)

error


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2020)

zupper dupper

a


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2020)

ALLL Righty!!

B


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Bravo

C


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2020)

Collect a trophy!  


D


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Darn good

E


----------



## tinytn (Jul 16, 2020)

*Excellent !

F*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Fabulous

G


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2020)

Golly Gee!



H


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 20, 2020)

Hip Hip Hooray

I


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2020)

Icing on the Cake!

J


----------



## Lashann (Jul 24, 2020)

*Just a wonderful job*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)

Kudos


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2020)

*Love it!

M*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)

Magnificent

N


----------



## Kaila (Jul 24, 2020)

Novel!

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 28, 2020)

Okey Dokey

P


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2020)

Peachy!

Q


----------



## Lashann (Aug 3, 2020)

*Quite an accomplishment!

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2020)

*Right on!!

S*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 3, 2020)

*Superb !!

T *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2020)

Triple A plus

U/V


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2020)

Utterly wonderful!

V


----------



## Lashann (Aug 6, 2020)

*Very very good!

W*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 6, 2020)

Winner

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2020)

You're great at that!

Z/ A


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 9, 2020)

A O K

B


----------



## Kaila (Aug 9, 2020)

Boast about it!

C


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2020)

Carry on.

D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2020)

Dashing!

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2020)

*Excellent!

F*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 10, 2020)

Fantastic!

G


----------



## tinytn (Aug 10, 2020)

*Great !

H*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2020)

Honorable mention!

I


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2020)

Incomparable!

J


----------



## joybelle (Aug 10, 2020)

Just Ace

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 11, 2020)

keep up the marvellous work


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 12, 2020)

Little ripper


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2020)

Maybe the best I've ever seen!

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2020)

*Nice one!

O*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2020)

Okay

P


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2020)

Perfectamundo!

Q


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2020)

Quality work

R


----------



## Lashann (Aug 15, 2020)

*Really great work!

S*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2020)

Sensational!

T


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 16, 2020)

Terrific

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2020)

*Unbelievable!

V*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 16, 2020)

*Very impressive!!

W*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)

well done

x


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 1, 2020)

Yippee

Z


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2020)

A

" *A-Plus! "

B*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 1, 2020)

Bewdy Mate

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2020)

*Cool beans!

D*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2020)

Definitely Worth doing! 

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 9, 2020)

*Excalibur!

F*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2020)

*Fantastic work!

G*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2020)

Grand Slam!

H


----------



## RubyK (Oct 12, 2020)

High-level Job,  Charlie!

I


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 12, 2020)

Indeedy

J


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2020)

Jazzed up!

K


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 17, 2020)

Knocked it out of the park.

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2020)

Love it

M


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2020)

Made for Primetime!

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2020)

*Not too shabby!

O*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2020)

Okay

P


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2020)

Practically perfect!

Q/ R


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2020)

Quite wonderful!

R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2020)

Really truly, great job!

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)

sweet job

t


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 23, 2020)

Terrific

U


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2020)

Understated, yet outstanding.

V


----------



## RubyK (Oct 24, 2020)

Visually perfect!

W


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2020)

Wonderfully unique!

X/ Y/ z


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

xtremely well done

y


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2020)

You're very talented!

Z/ A


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 29, 2020)

Awesome

B


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2020)

Bodacious!  

C


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)

Cranked it Up

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2020)

Dynamite!

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2020)

*Extraordinary!

F*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2020)

Famously Fantastic!

G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2020)

Good job

H


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2020)

Honorable mention

I


----------



## tinytn (Nov 15, 2020)

*Idealistic 

J*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2020)

Just right

K


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2020)

Keep it going!  

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 17, 2021)

Little Rippa

M


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2021)

Masterful! 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2021)

*No way!

O*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2021)

Oh my! How'd ya do that?!!!

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2021)

*Perfection!

Q*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2021)

Quite unique!

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2021)

Righteous!

S


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Smashing!

T


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2021)

Totally COOL !  

U


----------



## SetWave (Mar 12, 2021)

Unbelievable

V


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2021)

Very Valuable!

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 9, 2021)

*Wowzer!

X*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 9, 2021)

*X- Cellent!

Y*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

You Rule!

Z


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2021)

*Zippadee-doodah!

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2021)

*Awesome

B*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2021)

Bodacious!    

C


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2021)

cool

D


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2021)

Dandy!! 

E


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2021)

*Egads!

F*


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2021)

First in its class!

G


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2021)

*Good gawd almighty!

H*


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2021)

Hard to beat that!

I


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Incomparable !   

J


----------



## Sassycakes (May 14, 2021)

Just Perfect


K


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

Keep it up!  

L


----------



## Pink Biz (May 17, 2021)

*Luv it!

M*


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

More than enough! 

N


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

Nifty, and Noteworthy!  

O


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2021)

*Over the top!

P*


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2021)

Positively Outstanding! 

Q/ R


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 5, 2021)

Quite nice!

R


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

Rightful to Rave about!

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2021)

*Splendid

T*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

*Tantalizing!    

U*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 11, 2021)

Unbelievable!

V


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2021)

Voluminously Valuable!  

W


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2021)

wonderful 

X


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2021)

Xasperatingly difficult to compete with!  



Y/ Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2021)

*You are soooo amazing!

Z*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2021)

*Zip-adee-doo-dah... You did it, yourself!

A*


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 19, 2021)

Ambitious success

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2021)

*Boffo!

C*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 19, 2021)

Crackerjack!

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2021)

*Dumbfounded am I!

E*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2021)

Effervescent, it is!  

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 19, 2021)

Fantastic job

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Gobsmacked are we!

H*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 24, 2021)

Hoo-daddy!

I


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2021)

Illustrious!!

J


----------

